# Fluorescent light Holder HELP



## leonardtb (Sep 14, 2011)

I am building a new enclosure for my Eastern water dragon Sheldon and want to put a fluro tube in. I was wondering weather i have to use a special type of holder for the tube or can i just use a general house hold fitting.

I know the tube needs to be uvb.

I was only wondering about the fitting as i know there will be moisture in the tank and if this may affect the fitting.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Sep 14, 2011)

as long as the tube fits the batton any fluro fitting will suffice. reptile specific battons are pretty pricey. i'd suggest checking what fluro you will be using and then find a batton(fitting) to fit. check the wattage matches too


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 15, 2011)

........ think about buying a housing designed for aquariums.


----------



## Virides (Sep 16, 2011)

I would say that the only reason there are "Reptile Specific Fittings" is because a snake could potentially unscrew the light and gain access to the contacts on the inside and become electricuted.

If there is no way the snake can gain access, then no worries, use the household type.

If there is, you don't necessarily need to get the Reptile Specific Fittings, but you could get a zip tie and thread it between where the tube goes into the ballast housing and attach it back to the enclosure to a u-nail or screw which will stop the reptile from unscrewing the bulb.


----------

